# USB, livecd e grafica

## gian92

ciao a tutti

ho installato il livecd di gentoo 2007 su una USB (16 giga), il sistema si avvia normalmente fino a quando non deve caricare la grafica (xorg)

a questo punto si blocca e mi comunica i seguenti errori:

"failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extension/libglcore.so

failed to load module "glcore" (loader failed,7)

failed to load module "ati" (module do not exist,0)

no drivers avaible

fatal server error:

no screen(s) found"

qualcuno sa aiutarmi?

grazie

p.s. considerate che questa è la prima volta che mi avvicino all'ambiente linux

----------

## crisandbea

 *gian92 wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti
> 
> ho installato il livecd di gentoo 2007 su una USB (16 giga), il sistema si avvia normalmente fino a quando non deve caricare la grafica (xorg)
> 
> a questo punto si blocca e mi comunica i seguenti errori:
> ...

 

hai installato i driver ati??? hai configurato bene xorg.conf??

ciao

----------

## gian92

grazie della risposta

dove li trovo i driver ati?

per configurare xorg ho fatto come si diceva qui

ciao

----------

## crisandbea

 *gian92 wrote:*   

> grazie della risposta
> 
> dove li trovo i driver ati?
> 
> per configurare xorg ho fatto come si diceva qui
> ...

 

senza nulla togliere alla guida che hai seguito, ti dico che quella non è una guida ufficiale, quindi potrebbe non essere corretta, 

per configurare xorg  guarda qui http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml  per configurare la scheda grafica ati guarda qui

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/ati-faq.xml

i driver come puoi per vedere nella guida li trovi in portage, e li installi tramite emerge.

ciao

----------

## gian92

grazie

il driver che ho scaricato è questo:

ati-driver-installer-8-5-x86.x86_64.run

dove lo devo mettere nella pennetta ?

(in quale cartella)

io lo avevo messo dentro la pennetta ma quando vado a fare "emerge ati-drivers" mi dice: no ebuids to satisfy "ati-drivers

----------

## crisandbea

 *gian92 wrote:*   

> grazie
> 
> il driver che ho scaricato è questo:
> 
> ati-driver-installer-8-5-x86.x86_64.run
> ...

 

hai installato gentoo sulla chiavetta se ho capito bene, giusto ? di conseguenza quando avvii gentoo dalla chiavetta, non si avvierà X per il motivo sopra citato, allora ti logghi da console, dai un emerge --sync,  dopo di che dai emerge -av ati-drivers, e segui la guida che ti ho postato prima.

ciao

----------

## gian92

ho fatto come mi hai detto ma a un certo punto quando faccio

-av ati-drivers, dopo un pò mi dice

!!! cannot write to '/usr'

!!! please check permission and directories for broken symilinks

!!! ebuild/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r8.ebuild merge

!!! and finish by running this:env update

che devo fare?

grazie ancora e scusate per la scocciatura ma non so davvero cosa fare

----------

## randomaze

 *gian92 wrote:*   

> ho fatto come mi hai detto ma a un certo punto quando faccio
> 
> -av ati-drivers, dopo un pò mi dice
> 
> !!! cannot write to '/usr'
> ...

 

Con che utente sei entrato? Perché i passi consigliati dovresti farli da root.

Oppure assicurati che ci sia abbastanza spazio sul disco

----------

